# Private Roads for Neighborhood Association



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I was asked if I might be interested in plowing a sub where I used to live. No sidewalks or shoveling, just plowing and sanding. Along with the shared roads, there are probably a number of residents that would also have me do their driveways. (that might open the possibility of some shoveling, but minimal)

I have always thought it might be a pretty good gig since I know the roads and some of the residents, and I live just a couple miles away. (current contractor is in the next town) I've been plowing for years, (our drive/road and just as a favor to friends and neighbors) but not commercially. It would be just me, no other drivers or employees.

I'm wondering if insurance, accounting/taxes will even be possible for a sort of part-time plow guy, or if I'd have to have a full schedule to minimize those costs. 

Maybe I'm wrong, I'm thinking I can get previous year figures and/or contract terms from either former neighbor connections or the plowing contractor who has done it in the past. I want to first talk with him anyway, just to make sure he's really giving it up, and not having the rug pulled from under him. Last thing I want to do is be the new guy undercutting an old timer. I want to be open and transparent, but also cover my hide. He's a great guy and his insight would also be helpful for who/what might generate complaints, tips on problem areas, etc. If he's just backing away from a busy distant account, there might be a chance he would be willing to be a backup if I needed it. 

I'm guessing setting up as an LLC is a smart move? Any downsides to doing so, or reasons not to? Years ago, I asked my State Farm agent and he said it could be pricey. I'm guessing I'll ask again, but also look into other sources for insurers. I have a truck that is getting a bit old, but have money saved that I could buy a replacement at any time. (might get a 2nd one just to have as a backup) I also have a tractor with a blade, blower and loader. I've thought about a sand spreader for a number of years, but couldn't really justify it for personal use, but that would be the first equipment purchase if I commit to this.

Sorry for the rambling post, but any hints on things I'm not considering would be helpful.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes you should form an LLC. It’s cheap to do. Yes you need commercial auto insurance and General Liability policy. No question. You know how much it costs to replace a car, a fire hydrant, a manhole cover, water meter box, a person, curbs etc.? It will happen eventually. Lots can go wrong plowing roads. And the HOA is going to make you provide proof of GL policy before awarding the contract anyway.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If your going to do roads, now I'm just going by this corrupt state. You will need commercial plates on the truck. Better go see your insurance agent and tell him your interested in doing roads, and get a quote.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Randall Ave said:


> If your going to do roads, now I'm just going by this corrupt state. You will need commercial plates on the truck. Better go see your insurance agent and tell him your interested in doing roads, and get a quote.


I haven't seen commercial plates on his, or anyone else's pickups here. The way my step bumper is, my plate is invisible from Dec to April anyway. 

I'm guessing a shared road opens the liability can of worms more than just private driveways.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> If your going to do roads, now I'm just going by this corrupt state. You will need commercial plates on the truck. Better go see your insurance agent and tell him your interested in doing roads, and get a quote.


You don't need Commercial plates in Michigan to do Private Roads....

To the OP...Yes you need Liability insurance...Also at the minimum I would set up a DBA...In this sue happy society we live in you need to cover your rear


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's why I say, every state is different.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> That's why I say, every state is different.


Yes they are and I thank my lucky stars I don't live New Jersey......:waving:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My question is: When you say "part time" plow guy, what does that imply?

Do you have a different full time job and this would just be for extra cash?

Will you be able to leave your full time job if so in the middle of a big snow so that you able to keep up with the event?

What would your backup plan be if your equipment breaks or you are sick?

Do you have a business accountant yet? If not, one of those and a lawyer are your first two stops on the road to business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> My question is: When you say "part time" plow guy, what does that imply?
> 
> Do you have a different full time job and this would just be for extra cash?
> 
> ...


Pish posh....minor details.

TC never gets long duration lake effect events.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pish posh....minor details.
> 
> TC never gets long duration lake effect events.


Is it a "Low Snow" area or do they get 150" like Gaylord??...I sure hope it's not 70 acres of Assphault....He won't have that handled


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, this is awesome! I really appreciate the time taken for the thoughtful responses. (and a little humor  ) Very helpful! Thank you!!



Philbilly2 said:


> My question is: When you say "part time" plow guy, what does that imply?


My wording is a little confusing, but the implication is that I would only take on this one sub. It's about 2 miles of road with 40+ homes. (maybe 10 or so would want me to do their driveways?)



Defcon 5 said:


> Is it a "Low Snow" area or do they get 150" like Gaylord?


It's MUCH lower snowfall than Gaylord and other inland locales, but still a fair bit. Seasonal average is between 90 and 100 inches.

I do have some flexibility. My wife has a steady job with a decent income. I'm sort of an artist, but that's only after the shopping, cooking, cleaning, home and vehicle maintenance/repair, landscape work, taxes, and keeping the wood boiler going. I sometimes volunteer as a DJ at the local radio station.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's MUCH lower snowfall than Gaylord and other inland locales, but still a fair bit. Seasonal average is between 90 and 100 inches.

I do have some flexibility. My wife has a steady

job with a decent income. I'm sort of an artist, but that's only after the shopping, cooking, cleaning, home and vehicle

maintenance/repair, landscape work, taxes, and keeping the wood boiler going. I sometimes volunteer as a DJ at the local radio station.[/QUOTE]

So....Your like Ryan-Xpress2002....A Mr. Mom with some "Hobbys"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't understand what happened here... sorry


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's MUCH lower snowfall than Gaylord and other inland locales, but still a fair bit. Seasonal average is between 90 and 100 inches.
> 
> I do have some flexibility. My wife has a steady
> 
> ...


So....Your like Ryan-Xpress2002....A Mr. Mom with some "Hobbys"[/QUOTE]

respect for the Mr. Moms... I had to watch my boy one time for a WHOLE day... it sucked... that kid is out of control :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> .


Respect???....The guy wears Manpris and Flip Flops...He is lucky I even acknowledge his presence


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

An old truck is concerning.
Commercial plates a must if using commercially (for hire) 
LLC would be wise
Roadways - A 1/2 - 3/4 Ton may not be enough.
Why would some association be asking you without business experience in snow or without visible reliable equipment?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

3/4 is fine as long as he plows with the storm. All I do now is HOA roads and walks. I use a V blade and 3/4 ton diesel. Never felt like I couldn’t windrow even with 8” on the ground. I try not to let them get that much but we can get insane snowfall rates and sometimes by the time you get through the route, 3-4 hours, there is another 8” down. Never had any issue pushing that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So....Your like Ryan-Xpress2002....A Mr. Mom with some "Hobbys"


respect for the Mr. Moms... I had to watch my boy one time for a WHOLE day... it sucked... that kid is out of control :laugh:[/QUOTE]

Take after his dad, probably just wanted to go buy new toys all the time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you lived in Delaware you could get $795. for 3 miles of road at 3" of snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> respect for the Mr. Moms... I had to watch my boy one time for a WHOLE day... it sucked... that kid is out of control :laugh:
> 
> Take after his dad, probably just wanted to go buy new toys all the time.


Bingo...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> 3/4 is fine as long as he plows with the storm. All I do now is HOA roads and walks. I use a V blade and 3/4 ton diesel. Never felt like I couldn't windrow even with 8" on the ground. I try not to let them get that much but we can get insane snowfall rates and sometimes by the time you get through the route, 3-4 hours, there is another 8" down. Never had any issue pushing that.


Plowed 28" one time with a 3/4 ton and a straight blade.... that was to much.

City had the bright idea to let it all hit the ground before we did the rally routes so they only had to pay to clear it one time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte said:


> Commercial plates a must if using commercially (for hire)


What do you mean by commercial plate Herm?


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Herm Witte said:


> An old truck is concerning.
> Commercial plates a must if using commercially (for hire)
> LLC would be wise
> Roadways - A 1/2 - 3/4 Ton may not be enough.
> Why would some association be asking you without business experience in snow or without visible reliable equipment?


I guess I have made an impression. I've helped out a lot of the neighbors, my flexible schedule and that I'm home (or close by) a lot, I can fix or do most anything, (did a lot of maintenance work when I lived there) and I've done a lot of plowing. I expressed an interest after being president of the association and approving $20k+ checks for plow seasons. payup

Yes, my truck is an '03 Cummins/Dodge single rear wheel 1 ton and showing its age. I need to lift the engine to replace the oil pan that rusted thru about 3 weeks ago while cutting wood. I put a J*B Weld patch on it for now, but the thought of a newer used truck has been on the radar for these last few weeks, even before this offer came up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What is the trigger set at?
Anything more than 4" hard pack from being driven on becomes a real problem. You'll never get to pavement with a blade on a pickup and have refreeze issues.
I use to get $125.00 a mile plus sand/salt which was spread at intersections. The HOA's plowed had 2 and 3.5 miles of road and several cul-de-sacs. The roads drifted in pretty frequently in areas and have a $100/hr rate to go back and clean up drifts. Don't plan on going more than 15-20mph, snow will blow over the hood, even with a 10" rubber deflector.
I used a F-350 with a 8.5straight blade with wings then got a 8.2 V with wings which helped with dealing with drifts and the cul-de-sacs.
You can make money doing roads I will say it does get boring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know of someone with a 600# plow flap he is willing to part with....


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Clarification, sorry. We altered several 3/4 t pick ups by removing the beds and installing flat beds. As such they are required to have a commercial (weight plate) license


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Herm Witte said:


> Clarification, sorry. We altered several 3/4 t pick ups by removing the beds and installing flat beds. As such they are required to have a commercial (weight plate) license


It's good to see someone from that side of the state say sorry...Made a mistake...I had lost all hope dealing with Oomkes all these years


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Herm Witte said:


> An old truck is concerning.
> Commercial plates a must if using commercially (for hire)
> LLC would be wise
> Roadways - A 1/2 - 3/4 Ton may not be enough.
> ...


Plowed for many a years in my personal truck plowing "commercially " without a "commercial" Plates...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Defcon 5 said:


> Plowed for many a years in my personal truck plowing "commercially " without a "commercial" Plates...


Yea, it's sort of confusing as to whether commercial plates are required in MI. As far as I can tell, only if company owned/leased, or over 8k empty.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Plowed 28" one time with a 3/4 ton and a straight blade.... that was to much.
> 
> City had the bright idea to let it all hit the ground before we did the rally routes so they only had to pay to clear it one time...


What a great idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bighammer said:


> Yea, it's sort of confusing as to whether commercial plates are required in MI. As far as I can tell, only if company owned/leased, or over 8k empty.


Eggsactly...they aren't and I reality there is no such thing as a commercial plate, just EGVW plates.

Under 8k empty, no EGVW plate needed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know of someone with a 600# plow flap he is willing to part with....


And it'd look good on this......









http://www.mountaintruck.com/O3244.html


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> And it'd look good on this......
> View attachment 173592
> 
> 
> http://www.mountaintruck.com/O3244.html


Now that's a Truck....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> And it'd look good on this......
> View attachment 173592
> 
> 
> http://www.mountaintruck.com/O3244.html


I need that truck.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need that truck.


You buy that....I will definitely come work for you...I have just become un-bizzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> You buy that....I will definitely come work for you...I have just become un-bizzie


Consider it bought.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Consider it bought.


The amount of Jagoof lights that can be mounted on that truck is Literally Mind Boggling


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The front axle weight is higher than the rear axle. That would be the rig to drive.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

hey Oomkes, buy mine while you are at it, and you can have a fleet of them
https://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/d/1981-oshkosh-plow-truck-snow/6295845766.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> And it'd look good on this......
> View attachment 173592
> 
> 
> http://www.mountaintruck.com/O3244.html


GVWR is 44,940 on 2 axles, thats awesome.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

19' plow....might be an issue getting it home.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 19' plow....might be an issue getting it home.


If there is a will.....There is a way...Leave it to me...I will get her home


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggsactly...they aren't and I reality there is no such thing as a commercial plate, just EGVW plates.
> 
> Under 8k empty, no EGVW plate needed.


GVWR's... those are for beginners... who needs um


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 19' plow....might be an issue getting it home.


I can cut it down to a more manageable size


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need that truck.


 Eff ewe kum and git et I'm bizzie


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> GVWR is 44,940 on 2 axles, thats awesome.


That's very impressive.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggsactly...they aren't and I reality there is no such thing as a commercial plate, just EGVW plates.
> 
> Under 8k empty, no EGVW plate needed.


Actually the number is 8500#, and there is a commercial plate for those under when empty. Here's an example,







doesn't say commercial but is.

Also herm is right if you change the bed or are over you need EGVW.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> GVWR is 44,940 on 2 axles, thats awesome.


I have had more than that on a 1/2 ton... Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> Actually the number is 8500#, and there is a commercial plate for those under when empty. Here's an example,
> View attachment 173594
> doesn't say commercial but is.
> 
> Also herm is right if you change the bed or are over you need EGVW.


Just a bed change... really:hammerhead:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

This poor guy, there's so many inside jokes in this thread that he probably can't keep up:laugh:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

And I'm wrong it is 8k. And that really pisses me off because I read that off my note sheet from when I got that plate. Three of those women at SOS told me at least 4 times 8500k, I was at the counter for over 30min making sure I got the right plate. Never looked it up myself till now.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> And I'm wrong it is 8k. And that really pisses me off because I read that off my note sheet from when I got that plate. Three of those women at SOS told me at least 4 times 8500k, I was at the counter for over 30min making sure I got the right plate. Never looked it up myself till now.


I hope you learned a valuble lesson......The woman at the SOS know nothing other than how to be *****y.....I swear...You can go into any SOS in the state and it seems all the woman working there are on the rag at the same time


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I hope you learned a valuble lesson......The woman at the SOS know nothing other than how to be *****y.....I swear...You can go into any SOS in the state and it seems all the woman working there are on the rag at the same time


Lol, all three of them read that number to me right off the computer. And your right lesson learned.
And this new system they have is worthless, wait in line just to get a number then wait some more. Old way was better.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I should probably respond to the OP at least once . 
Bighammer, travers city is a high snow area. You should be fine with a truck as it sounds like you can focus on this location exclusively. 
I'd look into setting up a sole proprietor s Corp, offers a little more protection than an llc, per my accountant.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I hope you learned a valuble lesson......The woman at the SOS know nothing other than how to be *****y.....I swear...You can go into any SOS in the state and it seems all the woman working there are on the rag at the same time


Every day of the month.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I hope you learned a valuble lesson......The woman at the SOS know nothing other than how to be *****y.....I swear...You can go into any SOS in the state and it seems all the woman working there are on the rag at the same time


Speaking of the SOS you should be heading down there soon to pick up your handi cap plate after your ticker issue..Front row parking... Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Speaking of the SOS you should be heading down there soon to pick up your handi cap plate after your ticker issue..Front row parking... Thumbs Up


LMAO...not to mention being a union member...should automatically qualify him for a handicap plate.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LMAO...not to mention being a union member...should automatically qualify him for a handicap plate.


Understood.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Speaking of the SOS you should be heading down there soon to pick up your handi cap plate after your ticker issue..Front row parking... Thumbs Up


I already have a handicap plate on the Catastar...That way..When I'm on one of my 15 breaks for the day I just nose her into the spot right up front


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

OK, this may sound nuts, but I did a search and didn't find anything, so here goes....

Since my current truck is a long bed quad cab, I'm wondering if anyone has ever put a smaller shorter spreader in, but cut a hole for the chute so it's forward of the bumper. I'm thinking the removal of the spare would give me plenty of room.

The benefit is two-fold; first, my truck would still fit in the garage. With the plow attached, I'm almost 27 feet long. This way, truck length would not increase. The second plus is that the chute would have some protection. It's a welded steel aftermarket step bumper, so OEM hitch is gone and the top of it could be trimmed if necessary.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> OK, this may sound nuts, but I did a search and didn't find anything, so here goes....
> 
> Since my current truck is a long bed quad cab, I'm wondering if anyone has ever put a smaller shorter spreader in, but cut a hole for the chute so it's forward of the bumper. I'm thinking the removal of the spare would give me plenty of room.
> 
> The benefit is two-fold; first, my truck would still fit in the garage. With the plow attached, I'm almost 27 feet long. This way, truck length would not increase. The second plus is that the chute would have some protection. It's a welded steel aftermarket step bumper, so OEM hitch is gone and the top of it could be trimmed if necessary.












The answer will be no...

How do you expect the salt to cover if it exits under the turck?

Don't you think your truck will just be eaten alive?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You sure your from Traverse City and not Kalamzoo?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you in TC or Buckley?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Believe it or not we did this last year on our Isuzu with a flat bed. We had too much weight behind the rear axle. I will take a picture of it when we put the spreader on this fall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Believe it or not we did this last year on our Isuzu with a flat bed. We had too much weight behind the rear axle. I will take a picture of it when we put the spreader on this fall.


You're from Lapeer...I believe it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're from Lapeer...I believe it...


It use to be home of the largest mental institution in Michigan, Oakdale or The Lapeer State Home had over 4600 patients in the 1950s.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It use to be home of the largest mental institution in Michigan, Oakdale or The Lapeer State Home had over 4600 patients in the 1950s.


What year did you get to leave? :clapping:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Believe it or not we did this last year on our Isuzu with a flat bed. We had too much weight behind the rear axle. I will take a picture of it when we put the spreader on this fall.


This I have to see...

How wide of a path can it spread from under the body of the truck?


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> The answer will be no...
> 
> How do you expect the salt to cover if it exits under the turck?
> 
> Don't you think your truck will just be eaten alive?


C'mon, gimme a break. I'm just trying some out-of-the-(V)box thinking. 

The spinner would end up below the bumper level so it would be throwing it out the same way, just from in front of the bumper instead of behind.

The typical setup puts the chute and spinner in a really vulnerable position. The bumper would give some protection to the chute, but the spinner and lowest parts of it would still be hanging down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> This I have to see...
> 
> How wide of a path can it spread from under the body of the truck?


There is plenty of clearance and it spreads good.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> This I have to see...
> 
> How wide of a path can it spread from under the body of the truck?


LOL, seems to be pushing the limits of comprehension for some, or maybe I'm just missing something here??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> C'mon, gimme a break. I'm just trying some out-of-the-(V)box thinking.
> 
> The spinner would end up below the bumper level so it would be throwing it out the same way, just from in front of the bumper instead of behind.
> 
> The typical setup puts the chute and spinner in a really vulnerable position. The bumper would give some protection to the chute, but the spinner and lowest parts of it would still be hanging down.


I get what you are saying... huge fan of out of box thinking

I don't think it will work on a pickup, flatbed ok, I can see that as long as you don't have bunk boxes back by the spinner, but think about how low your spinner will need to be to clear the side skirts on the back of the bed. It will have be below the height of your rear bumper... sounds even more vulnerable to me..?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I get what you are saying... huge fan of out of box thinking
> 
> We get our thinking out of the box all the time, usually its a box of Labatts beer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> LOL, seems to be pushing the limits of comprehension for some, or maybe I'm just missing something here??


Total comprehension bud...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

It Seems like most I've seen are below bumper level anyway.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Maybe my best option is a shorter newer truck and keep my old one as a backup.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> View attachment 173732
> It Seems like most I've seen are below bumper level anyway.


You know that on a Saltmut you can just pop the the spinner assembly off right?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Sounds like your mind is made up. Go ahead and hack a big hole in the bed of your truck and then let us know how it works out.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Bighammer said:


> Maybe my best option is a shorter newer truck and keep my old one as a backup.


Good idea


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I might have missed what truck you have. There is no fuel tank, cross member, and wiring harnesses there? If you can make it work, great. But salt flies everywhere. In two years the a$$ of the truck will be gone.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

The salt has done a number on it in places already. I started leaking oil a couple weeks ago and noticed my oil pan had rusted thru. One of my projects (that I'm doing my best to put off) is to lift the engine a bit so I can get the old one out and slide in a new one. (for now, the J*B Weld is holding....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> You know that on a Saltmut you can just pop the the spinner assembly off right?


I think this is the best option even if you already have a spreader that the spinner doesnt easily come off.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't have a spreader yet, (don't even have a contract yet) but looking at different options. Was looking at getting one anyway, this would just help pay for/justify purchase.

I realize some have a chute/spinner that comes off easily. I can see myself forgetting and backing in... (same reason I rule out rooftop bike racks)


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Bighammer said:


> Don't have a spreader yet, (don't even have a contract yet) but looking at different options. Was looking at getting one anyway, this would just help pay for/justify purchase.
> 
> I realize some have a chute/spinner that comes off easily. I can see myself forgetting and backing in... (same reason I rule out rooftop bike racks)


I still think its a much better option then cutting a hole in the bed.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

OK, so what do single guy operations do for fill-in help? I'm pretty much married to the homestead and keeping the boiler fired, but I'm thinking that family holiday travel or totally dead-dog sick with flu or something.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I still think its a much better option then cutting a hole in the bed.


You mean new(er) truck?

There is something about not having a chute and spinner out there for abuse.....but I can also see how higher spinner = wider spread of material.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> You sure your from Traverse City and not Kalamzoo?


Lmao that was pretty good


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bighammer said:


> You mean new(er) truck?
> 
> There is something about not having a chute and spinner out there for abuse.....but I can also see how higher spinner = wider spread of material.


If you're concerned about it that much, take the spinner off the truck.
Plowing beats the **** out of a truck, you're spinner will be fine, just don't back into
Anything, or put a guard around it.
There's a "welder" in kzoo that can make one for
You.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bighammer said:


> OK, so what do single guy operations do for fill-in help? I'm pretty much married to the homestead and keeping the boiler fired, but I'm thinking that family holiday travel or totally dead-dog sick with flu or something.


HA!!! Welcome to plowing snow!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:

There are no vacations for a one man show... you don't get sick days...

best you can hope for is having a buddy that can cover your route if you are in the hospital or dead...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> HA!!! Welcome to plowing snow!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:
> 
> There are no vacations for a one man show... you don't get sick days...
> 
> best you can hope for is having a buddy that can cover your route if you are in the hospital or dead...


Yea, I was sort of afraid of that. I don't really go anywhere anyway, and get a flu shot every fall.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have plowed more times than i want to remember sick as a dog. You dont have a choice. It’s just the nature of the beast. Take a crap load of cold medicine to try and keep symptoms down because its hard to plow when you are dizzy. If you dont have any contracts, or a spreader yet, maybe you should sub for a while to make sure plowing is for you. Most people cant hack it. You have to like doing it to be successful. And in order to like plowing, it takes a special kind of crazy.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Yup, I'm that kind of crazy-- Always chosen the secluded plow-yourself-out homesites, or the driveway-from-hell homes. Currently, I plow a mile of county road and 4 neighbors along it. I also plow a couple other nearby friends that are not on our road. None are a for-profit kind of thing; cookies, fuel money, or warm seat with a cup of coffee is enough. I'm odd, I enjoy it.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Got to talk to them this morning. The old guy sounds like he's wanting to cut back. They have had good luck in the past with this lone guy, but the association's road committee has decided they want to try a plowing/landscape company with multiple drivers, trucks. (at least for this year) Sounds like there were some maintenance/repair issues that sometimes came up. 

I guess it can give me some time to think about it or something similar, and if I want to jump into a 2nd truck, a more defined schedule, and added tax headache. :hammerhead: I know there were times that I was thankful to not have a large client like that, buy I can't remember at the moment why.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Bighammer said:


> Got to talk to them this morning. The old guy sounds like he's wanting to cut back. They have had good luck in the past with this lone guy, but the association's road committee has decided they want to try a plowing/landscape company with multiple drivers, trucks. (at least for this year) Sounds like there were some maintenance/repair issues that sometimes came up.
> 
> I guess it can give me some time to think about it or something similar, and if I want to jump into a 2nd truck, a more defined schedule, and added tax headache. :hammerhead: I know there were times that I was thankful to not have a large client like that, buy I can't remember at the moment why.


It called stress, running around like a chicken with your head cut off, trying to wrangle cats into a shoe box. That's what you forgot lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> It called stress, running around like a chicken with your head cut off, trying to wrangle cats into a shoe box. That's what you forgot lol.


I good way to get cats in a shoe box is to shoot them first...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I good way to get cats in a shoe box is to shoot them first...


Very good point


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> good way to get cats in a shoe box is to shoot them first...


You'll fit a lot more in if they're ground up, first. I've heard a little catnip behind the radiator works well.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I good way to get cats in a shoe box is to shoot them first...


Don't tell that to MJD


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Give me


Bighammer said:


> OK, so what do single guy operations do for fill-in help? I'm pretty much married to the homestead and keeping the boiler fired, but I'm thinking that family holiday travel or totally dead-dog sick with flu or something.


I can help you out any time. We cover all of Traverse City. We sub for two other solo contractors when they go on vacation or break down.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you in TC or Buckley?


Most underrated post. LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> Most underrated post. LMAO


I knew you would appreciate it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Most underrated post. LMAO


I was thinking Baldwin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was thinking Baldwin.


Possibly, but Baldwin is just backwards...Buckley is...I'm not sure how to say it without getting deleted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Possibly, but Baldwin is just backwards...Buckley is...I'm not sure how to say it without getting deleted.


First time I drove through there I thought I made a wrong turn and ended up in Alabama.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Got a lot of funky little backwards towns around here. I like being on the edge of TC. A short trip is like going back in time, though.


----------

